# 10,000 posts by Elroy!!!



## Thomas1

Elroy, ponieważ uczysz się teraz polskiego, mam nadzieję, że przyjmiesz moje gratulacje z okazji tych 10000 postów, które pomagają w zrozumieniu wielu niuansów wielu języków wielu użytkownikom forum WR. 

*Świetna robota, trzymaj tak dalej!!! *​


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Oh, Jana and elroy at the same time! 

 Many congratulations to you, elroy!​


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

*¡Felicidades, viejo!*
*Qué número más bonito, a ver cuánto tardan en llegar los próximos diez mil.  *


----------



## MAVERIK

Congratulations Elroy  !!


----------



## Saoul

Is this a sort of context you and Jana are having?

I bet... on... let me think... mmmm.... 
oh this is a very very uncomfortable position... ok, I won't bet then... 

Congrats, mate!


----------



## Fernando

Incredible, Elroy.

Thank you very much indeed.


----------



## Fernita

Congrats, elroy!!!!!! Wow 10000!!! Thank you very much!! I can´t stop laughing at  Saoul´s message  !!!!
I send you a huge hug from Buenos Aires.


----------



## jester.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch  -  Congratulations  -  Félicitations  -  Felicidades
*


 Привет Елиаз 
Я поздравляю тебя.*


Als erstes möchte ich mich bei dir für deine 10.000 wirklich großartigen Beiträge im Forum bedanken. Du hast damit unzähligen Personen geholfen. Außerdem bist du ein höchst fleißiger und tadelloser Moderator.


Además quisiera darte las gracias por nustras conversaciones privadas. No sólo hablamos mucho sobre cualquier tema sino también aprendemos muuucho el uno del otro. Me gusta que, a veces, nos divertamos cuando mezclamos todos los idiomas que conocemos.


Je suis très heureux de te connaître car tu es une personne qui a beaucoup de patience et de dévouement pour expliquer des choses concernant les langues.


Well... You should learn a bit of Russian. Or I should learn a bit of Polish so that we have another common language for us to communicate in. That would definitely be great.


Pues.. al fin debo decirte que espero que sigas haciendo errores en alemán así que puedo corregirte 
Por supuesto te doy las gracias por siempre corregir mi inglés y mi español.



_Tanti buoni auguri_

zu

diez mil

*(10.000)*

_great_

Nachrichten

ici chez WR!



_KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!_

Peut-être tu t'en es rendu compte : Quand tu m'as félicité pour mon premier postiversaire, tu as utilisé beaucoup de langues, comme moi je l'ai fait maintenant. Donc j'ai copié cette idée de toi  I hope you don't mind ​


----------



## TrentinaNE

Elroy, ma non dormi mai?    

Grazie, e complimenti.

Elisabetta


----------



## Ralf

Elias, alles Gute zu Deinen 10.000 Beiträgen und weiterhin viel Spaß im WRF.

Ralf


----------



## Henryk

Van harte gefeliciteerd met je tienduizendste bericht en heel heel erg bedankt voor de pivélessen. 

Ga zo door!


----------



## zooz

*عشر آلاف رد بالمنتدي، عشرة آلاف معلومة تكرمت فيهن على الأعضاء، وعشر آلاف "شكراً" على وقتك ومساعتدك.
ألف مبروك يا الروي وعقبال العشرين ألف*​


----------



## geve

Félicitations Elroy!

Since Jana and you seem to be working in tandem, I posted a single gift there.
Je vous laisse décider qui conduira.


----------



## Josh_

Congratulations!


----------



## cheshire

ありがとう arigato elroy! Thank you!
おめでとう omedeto! Congratulations!


----------



## cherine

10 000 Félicitations mon très cher Elias 

I had in mind to say something like what Saoul wrote   but he did a fine job already


----------



## Nunty

מזל טול  על רבבת ההודעות, אליאס היקר! אם נחשב את הממוצא לכל שפה ושפה... לא החישוב מסובך מדי. אתה גדול, אתה גיבור... תודה!
אחות עדית
​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Nun-Translator said:


> מזל טול  על רבבת ההודעות, אליאס היקר! אם נחשב את הממוצא לכל שפה ושפה... לא החישוב מסובך מדי. אתה גדול, אתה גיבור... תודה!
> אחות עדית
> ​


I actually couldn't agree more! 
(as I don't understand a word... But I'm sure, as it's coming from Nun-T, that it's something nice  )


----------



## zaby

Bravo Elroy !

Après ces 10 000 messages, que dirais-tu d'un peu de repos ?


----------



## rsweet

Congratulations, Elroy!​


----------



## Kajjo

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Elroy! Wie oft wünscht man sich, daß Leute sich ändern -- bei Dir wünsche ich mir, daß Du so bleibst, wie Du bist!

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Elroy,

Sorry I'm so late! I need to stick my head out of the German forum more often. 

Congratulations!

Oh, I had to come back to add this. Many thanks for the wonderful work you've done in the German forum (and in other forums too, of course). Seems as though I just said that to some one else. 

Gaer


----------



## Outsider

_Congratulations, Elroy._
​


----------



## América

*Una vez más muchas gracias*


----------



## Eugin

*In occassions like this, I wish I could speak all of the languages you know so that I am able to congratulate you in each and every one of them, and so you see all of my gratitude for your work here with us.* 

*¡Es un placer compartir estos foros contigo y contar con tu eterna ayuda dentro de los foros en los que particias!*

*Grazie mille per la tua pazienzia e la dispozicione con nostre domande!!*

*Io imparo molto da te!!* 

Per il grande amico Elias!!


----------



## majlo

Gratulacje, Elroy  

Nie Wiedzialem, Ze Uczysz Sie Polskiego  Jak Duzo Juz Umiesz?


----------



## lauranazario

Well-deserved congratulations, Elroy!

This time around I commissioned a funny gift for you. Enjoy it with a chuckle! 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Heba

مبروك يا الياس ​


----------



## ElaineG

I could have sworn I posted in this thread, but the evil forum elves must have eaten it.

Anyway, thanks for everything and congrats -- now hurry up and post some more or that Jana creature will beat you to 20,000 (she told me her plans to beat you are known as "the Great Leap Forward", since she is a huge admirer of Chairman Mao ).


----------



## ireney

Wow! Congratulations for an amazing number of informative posts!


----------



## Jana337

*Mi querido زلاتيتشكو,*

*Przebiegłe ludzie have noticed che abbiamo a common context. *

* Ik hou van je, mon petit frère. *

*יום Beitrag שמח*

*ينا*
​


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Congratulations man, I don't know how you have managed to write so much  

I expect to reach the 10.000 messages too soon


----------



## beclija

Entschuldige bitte, dass ich zu minimalistisch bin, um großartig zu formatieren...

Danke, dass du das Deutschforum mit am Leben erhältst. Ohne Dich wären wir verloren!! 
ma9a l-asaf, maa 'a9rif fii l-9arabijja.


----------



## DDT

Beh, che dire? 10000 di questi giorni!

Sono in ritardissimo anche per il Tuo postiversario, ma ho portato qualcosa di esplosivo 

DDT


----------



## amikama

*.יש לך רבבה והשמחה רבה*
*!מזל טוב! ותמשיך כך*
​


----------



## elroy

Thank you all for your overwhelmingly nice words - and especially to Thomas, for starting the thread in my dream language. Dobrze dziękuję. I'm supremely pleased to say that with the help of a dictionary, I understood the whole post.  (Yours too Majlo: Do you really want to know the whole story? ) 


			
				Saoul said:
			
		

> Is this a sort of context you and Jana are having?


 Yes, we were creating an unprecedented type of context - one in which two 10,000 postiversaries are reached at the same time.  What adjectives should be used in such a context? 


			
				jester. said:
			
		

> al fin debo decirte que espero que sigas haciendo errores en alemán así que puedo para que (yo) pueda corregirte


 Y tú en español. 


			
				Henryk said:
			
		

> Van harte gefeliciteerd met je tienduizendste bericht en heel heel erg bedankt voor de pivélessen.


 Echt leuk, dat je Nederlands kan spreken! Ik hoop, dat je van de laatste privélessen hield! 


			
				beclija said:
			
		

> ma9a l-asaf, maa 'a9rif fii l-9arabijja.


 Wa laakin ma huwwa 'l-lathii laa ta3rifuhu? Jumlatuka mumtaaza, illa annaha tanqusu maf3ulan bihi.  (Ich empfehle 3 anstatt 9 für ع, da letzteres meist für einen anderen Buchstaben benutzt wird.) 

*جزيل الشكر من صميم القلب للجميع*​


----------



## América

*Muchas gracias Elroy, por poder contar contigo*


----------



## Honeypum

¡Enhorabuena Elroy!
¡¡¡Siempre es un gustazo leerte!!!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Congratulations and thank you for being the person you are!  You're a virtual delight to be around.

large squashy hugs,
Chaska


----------

